# She's a BRICK...



## nikegurl (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm feeling like a new journal...so here it is.  The good news is I've gained a lot of muscle.  The less good (but not really bad) news is I haven't gotten my bodyfat down as low as I wanted to.

I'm sick of cutting so I've decided to make an all out effort for 4 weeks and then switch gears & focus on building more muscle b/c I really like getting stronger and I love not being scrawny anymore.   

I'm already done with pw spike experiment - I get puffy when I add dextrose to my shakes   (not fat - but puffy.  my rings are tight the morning after pw spike but then it goes away during the day.  since i've stopped the dextrose - no more puff)  I'm still going to have carbs with my pw shake - but they'll be oats again.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Good job on the muscle gain 

Will be interesting to follow! 
Oh, and where's the new pics of your hottie bod?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats on the muscle gain. 

I'm glad you tried the PWO spike for yourself.  Know you know.  Good luck, I know you will do well


----------



## dalila (Oct 5, 2004)

hey nikegurl  I am glad you are starting a new journal, now I can follow it too!   How long have you been training seriously? Great news about the muscle gain!


----------



## jstar (Oct 5, 2004)

Good job  How much muscle did you gain? Tell us how you did it!

I love having oats and protein powder post workout. I'd rather have oats than dextrose 

Keep goin' strong!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 5, 2004)

thanks for the support everyone.  i'm working out some new meals since i once again hate chicken  (these food moods come and go with me)

there's going to be a lot of eggs, tuna and shakes for a few weeks.  i'm just really disliking other meat AND i'm being extra lazy with food prep.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 5, 2004)

last night's workout - chest and abs

INCLINE DB PRESS
40 x 8
40 x 8
45 x 6

HAMMER MACHINE BENCH PRESS
90 x 10
90 x 7
90 x 6    i faded fast with these.

CABLE CROSSOVERS
30 x 12
30 x 12

9 total sets for abs. (crunches, bicycles and leg raises)


----------



## Vieope (Oct 5, 2004)

_
Good luck.  
Define puffy._


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 5, 2004)

puffy = water weight

when i stopped the dextrose the puffiness stopped happening in the mornings.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 5, 2004)

diet for the next 4 weeks will be roughly

1711 calories
230 g protein (55%)
117 g carbs (26%)
35 g fat (19%)


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

Good luck NG. Are you still thinking about moving to Albany, NY?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 5, 2004)

thanks aggies!  Albany is "off the table" for now.  they weren't going to pay me enough to make me want to go back to the snow


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

Ah gotcha. You'd have to pay me a pretty good amount to leave Cali and head to Albany myself, also.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 5, 2004)

but it wouldn't cost much to get me to leave LA for Sacto or Phoenix or San Diego or maybe even Texas.....(i'm crossing my fingers hoping a sales rep from one of those markets leaves soon   )


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh I'm in Sacto. Personally, (okay I'm biased because I'm NorCal born and raised), but I've lived in the Bay Area, San Diego, and Sacramento. I do like Phoenix, but it's too hot. Austin is great, but way too humid. San Diego was nice (only place that I would really live in SoCal), but  it just seemed more like a place to go to school, rather than a place that I would consider home. Of all the places I've lived, I actually like Sacto the best. It gets hot in the summer, but it's a dry heat. Also, they people are so laid back, but it's not your "surfer dude" attitude. It's the capital, it's close to SF, and you are within driving distance of Tahoe and LA.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 5, 2004)

...and you can rent an apt w/hard wood floors from what i hear.  

thanks for the good info.  i actually like LA better than most people seem to - but i'm ready for a change.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 5, 2004)

If you maintain a consistenly low intake of carbs - even calories in general - any spike can produce nocticeable bloating (lasting for several hours). It's especially bad upon waking. But whatever makes you happy.

A sufficiently vigorous morning stalk, I meant walk, often helps.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Hilary


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 5, 2004)

thanks Dante.  (fat fingers erode my happiness so i'll eat carbs but i'll make my pw meal a little less "dramatic")

hi Jake.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 5, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm working out some new meals since i once again hate chicken  (these food moods come and go with me)


I know exactly what you mean - I'm on an anti-egg    kick now. It was chicken a couple months ago.   

Glad you're doing a new journal. and, yeah, where are those pics?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

Good luck!!!! BTW, love that song! It's one of the few songs that makes me feel good about NOT being a tiny little thing.  Not that I am any Amazon woman either,


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey NG     I look forward to following your new journal!! How much muscle did you gain?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 6, 2004)

From my "skinny" pics I've gained 8 lbs of muscle...took me close to 2 years to do it  and my legs still lag   but I'm headed in the direction I want to go


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good luck!!!! BTW, love that song! It's one of the few songs that makes me feel good about NOT being a tiny little thing.  Not that I am any Amazon woman either,



  the other day I saw a friend i hadn't seen in a little over a year and the first words he said were "damn girl - you're getting thick"  i'll admit - i wasn't too thrilled by the word choice...but it became clear he meant it as a compliment.  there was a time that i was a lot skinnier than i ever realized.

still not so sure how i feel about the word "thick" though....


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

> the other day I saw a friend i hadn't seen in a little over a year and the first words he said were "damn girl - you're getting thick" i'll admit - i wasn't too thrilled by the word choice...but it became clear he meant it as a compliment. there was a time that i was a lot skinnier than i ever realized.
> 
> still not so sure how i feel about the word "thick" though....


eh, men! never know how to say things right.  You look GREAT by the way.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> the other day I saw a friend i hadn't seen in a little over a year and the first words he said were "damn girl - you're getting thick"  i'll admit - i wasn't too thrilled by the word choice...but it became clear he meant it as a compliment.  there was a time that i was a lot skinnier than i ever realized.
> 
> still not so sure how i feel about the word "thick" though....


Thick is a good thing.  Thick legs, thick back etc.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks Jodi....my back is thick but my legs....my freaking legs STILL suck.  progress has been really slow where i need it most  


LEGS

EXTENSIONS
120 x 10
120 x 10

HACKS
130 x 12
140 x 11
140 x 10  these felt harder than they should have

1 LEGGED LEG PRESS - Cybex Eagle Machine
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

LYING LEG CURL
5 plates x 8 
5 x 8

SLDL
110 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 12

SEATED CURLS
90 x 12
90 x 12


I should have done calves (they suck to) but I was having a bad night and I didn't feel like it (which is the crappiest excuse ever) so i didn't


----------



## jstar (Oct 7, 2004)

8 lbs of muscle?!!! That is fantastic  
Would you say you were more on the ectomorph side/ thin side? If so, then the 8lbs is even more impressive! Don't worry about being called "thick." I am sure he meant it in the bodybuilding way (like Jodi said, thick back, etc.)

Congrats


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks jstar.  it took me about 2 years to do it and i know a lot of the gains in strength and size came when i stopped restricing my carbs.  i've never been able to classify myself too well w/the endo ecto meso thing.  i know most people are combos instead of purely 1 or the other but i swear parts of me are all 3.

my arms and legs are long and hard to fill out (ecto).  my back gains muscle like crazy and it's easy (meso) and then my butt and lower back like to hang onto fat like any good endo.  

i swear - if i could ever really nail my diet and stick with it for good instead of in bursts - then i'd probably really get somewhere.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 12, 2004)

things have been sort of crappy and i'm definitely in a funk.  nothing that won't pass...

i'm going to the gym without missing any days (b/c once i start missing...i tend to get on a role of NOT going and i can't let that happen) but i'm making it up when i get there and i'm not writing it down. 

i think a journal is a hugely important tool (at least for me) but i'm just not feeling it lately.

last night i trained chest and abs.  i started w/flat db presses and they felt good...so i did 8 sets   i did a couple sets of cable crossovers at the end and that was it for chest.  not ideal i'm sure...but felt about right at the time.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 12, 2004)

i know that i can't let myself get away with an unplanned approach to my eating though   THAT i have to plan out.

MEAL 1
1 whole egg
5 egg whites
1/3 c pats

MEAL 2
can tuna
Tbs lowfat mayo (might switch this to plain yogurt - not sure)
celery
ww pita

MEAL 3
2 scoops protein powder

MEAL 4
can tuna
stalk celery
tbs lowfat mayo
1/2 grapefruit

MEAL 5 - post workout
2 scoops whey
3/4 c oats

MEAL 6
cup 1 1/2% cottage cheese
Tb pb

TOTALS 
1711 calories
230 g protein (55%)
117 g carbs (26%)
35 g fat (19%)

I like my numbers pretty much where they are for now but I think meal 2 might be a problem.  Not sure if moving the 1/2 grapefruit there would work or if I should move the Tbs pb from my last meal to that shake...or maybe some of my post workout oats?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 13, 2004)

just thought i'd post in here that i'm going to be laying low/taking off ironmag for awhile.  i'll definitley pop in and post from time to time (this isn't a big dramatic "i'm gone forever" thing) but it'll be less often and i'm not going to be updating my journal.

no need to worry though.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

I hope all is well.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Dont stay gone long!


----------

